# Wire tensioner for guitar pickup winding



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

A tension tool made from bits of scrap.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

A spring loaded clothes pin with velcro on the jaws is what most guys use.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

mark greenbaum said:


> A spring loaded clothes pin with velcro on the jaws is what most guys use.


Maybe so but they will not have the same fun making the
parts and perhaps giving others ideas.

Regards dave


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

can you show it in use?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

pinehunter said:


> Maybe so but they will not have the same fun making the
> parts and perhaps giving others ideas.
> 
> Regards dave


Possibly, but when you misplace it, it would be a lot faster putting velcro on a clothespin than making another. I'd opt for clothespins.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I vote for form and function.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

everend said:


> can you show it in use?


----------

